# Benelliblasters pics



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I just took a look at Benelliblasters pics, man I am glad I wasnt on that clean up crew. How many NWs did you lose? That seriously looked like a bad situation! Ouch!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah it was a F***ing nightmare!! :******:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Personnally i like the one with Ty and all the birds!! It should really be his new avator!!

lol

Mav....


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

One good thing is the three that are standing kind of look like floaters :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Driving into Field
+1400 northwinds
+Blinds
+E-callers
+Guns, bags and other stuff
+Monsoon Rains
______________________
=The worst hunt of your life

"The only thing missing was Noah's ark and a few zebras"----Chris Hustad


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ohhhh like that?? HEHEHe


----------



## wabo (Mar 7, 2004)

I've had some bad luck before with weather and hunting But NEVER to that extreme. That would have to be a miserable feeling! uke: uke:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We would have mudered them if we wouldnt of had to pick up each decoy by there stakes and then go look for the windsock. Man we have been messed every weekend with somthing.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It is kinda funny really. We have not really got in a full weekend of hunting yet. So much bad stuff has happened that I think I am getting immune to long walks through the mud and decoys breaking and stuff going sour.

No matter what I still have fun and as long as I do I'll keep hunting even when things go wrong.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I am sure it didn't affect gb3 considering his personal quote is



> If it ain't mine I don't give a ****


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

:lol: 
sounds like someone i know


----------

